# help, goldfish dying



## porcelaindreams (Jan 18, 2013)

HELP! I don't know what else to do, sigh my goldfish got ick from another fish I added about a month ago, unfortunately the fish died, cleaned the aquarium and treated my goldfish with ick jungle treatment, he recovered, some weeks later he got fin rot, checked the ammonia levels and they were 3.0 at that time. This time I gave him melafix, before that people recommended to make a 30% water change daily so I did. Today my fish is gasping at the bottom of the tank, ammonia levels 3.0 and I can see some red spots over his body, fin rot still the same, this is his third day treatment. I went to the pet shop and they gave me some gravel that go on the filter which would lower the ammonia levels but I dont see any positive reaction.

what else can I do?

More info
2 year goldfish on a 20 gallon tank, aproximately 2 months in the new tank.
-Ich treatment (jungle ich treatment tablets)
-fin rot (melafix)
-ammonia levels 3.0, cant get it any lower even with water changes.(gravels on filter) 

They suggest a 90%-100% water change, so I did about two days ago, i made a 90% water change, ammonia on water was onle .5 at that time, I have zeolite on the filter, supposly it would drop the ammonia lower. I placed my goldfish on a 5 gal tank when changing the water on the 20 gal, he seemed better, was moving all around the tank like never before. And when the other tank was ready I moved him there, and he went to the bottom of the tank and didnt move anymore. Ammonia levels are high again, zeolite is not working and Iam still treating him for fin rot. He now has red strikes on his fins I know its from the ammonia but I cant get it any lower. What else can I do? please help He´s been gasping at the bottom of his tank for a couple of days and the oddest thing is that on daytime he´s just laying there and when I check on him at 3-5 a.m he´smoving all around his tank. 

Here are some pictures that may help 

http://imageshack.us/a/img687/7893/cam00008z.jpg

http://imageshack.us/a/img248/3144/1358314945000.jpg


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

If he was better in the 5 g. tank, why not just leave him there, until you sort out the water issues of the big tank? Test the water you are using before it goes in the tank. Throw some aquarium salt in with him, following directions on box. Water temp should be 78-80 or so to help kill ich. if it is cooler, increase it very very slowly. Treat using broad spectrum antibiotic, for gram a and gram b bacterial infections. Remove charcoal from filter when using antibiotics, but increase aeration.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The ammonia isn't casuing the red streaks. Septicemia is causing them. It's a nasty infection that melafix can't fix. It's doubful that you can save this fish since it's gotten this bad, but if you can get the right medicine, it would be pretty expensive and probably wouldn't work fast enough.

I'm not sure what's up with the ammonia. Zeolite will release it's bound ammonia when exposed to salt and some other things, so maybe the stuff you're using is what's causing it.


----------

